# Classifieds > Testimonials >  Petco Earthworms - Petco in general in my area

## PacmanFrog707

I used to love Petco before I started researching into what pets need. I used to be that kid that loved going to petco to see the reptiles, amphibians, rats, mice, (not so much the birds) and especially the fish. But after looking into the treatment of animals on the internet, my perspective changed a lot. Anyways this specific incident is regarding the earthworms. I had just gotten my little baby Pac-Man frog from PetSmart. I wouldve gotten the earthworms there but they didnt have them on stock. So to petco I went. I noticed that the Pac-Man frog there was very bloated. Less than a month old and its width was twice its length. That frog had died within the week. I had gotten my earthworms and left. When I got home I was excited to feed my brand new frog but then I opened up the container to find that all the worms were dead, almost liquidy, and grey fuzzy mold was growing on the substrate. Disgusting. I went back and they were kind about it, not even wanting to verify that they were dead or anything just took my word for it and I was able to exchange for crickets. Moral of the story though- always double check before buying anything from petco, especially when your animal is at stake.

----------

